# A New Activity: Suggestions and Opinions



## King1 -- Posters who have shown interest (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey Guys, Due to my quest of trying to break the monotony of this section and brighten the mood of the regulars which has been plagued with negativity and bad blood, I spoke to the mods on a great idea that can give life to this place again. This idea is still under development and I am creating this thread to ask the intellectuals here on their opinion of it and to see if you guys would be interested in it. This activity is for you, if you don't like it or if it does not cater to the *majority* needs then it won't come into fruition so this is a thread where you can give your 2 cents on this matter. So what is this competition King?

So this will be an activity that will occur on the weekends from friday to sunday every week since most posters here will be busy with work or classes during week days.

> The format of this contest will be slightly different from the debate tourneys of the past though it took an inspiration from it. Here posters will be pited against each other to debate on a hypothetical match and each winner of each match will get C.C points and also there will be a leaderboard where for each win they can increase their rank in them. The leader board will show the reigning champion (the best) in terms of debating, the one who is in form, etc.

> The format in terms of debating is still under development as we are torn between a formal debate like the one in the debate tourneys of old or an informal debate like the one we do everyday here. They both have their pros and cons like the formal debate style will give rise to lack of dedication and participation from posters as they will take a long time to form their intro and argument which will leave them going past the deadlines etc while it's pros is that unlike the informal debate style, it will have an end with posters focusing on rebuttals and conclusion. So will leave it to your guys to give your 2 cents on which one you prefer

> In the hopes to combat bias and bad blood posters have for each other, we want to make those who are debating in a match to be anonymous so posters will not vote for a poster just because he likes him/her and he hates the other one since the NBD as of now is divided into factions. So what are your opinions on this?

> Am sure you guys are wondering what are the incentives for this contest, well the prizes are still under consideration as we want to make this contest unique and of high quality from the past contests .The winner of the league with get a gold medal as a reward which can be placed on his/her profile or as an HTML title ( Maybe) and will also get some C.C points while the second place gets silver medal and third bronze. Like I said, it's still under development.

So what are your opinions on this? Is there anything you will like to add or something you don't like? Will you guys be interested in it? Please give your 2 cents in it. Thanks 

Created a poll so you can show your interest by voting

Posters who have shown interest
@WorldsStrongest
@MaruUchiha
@Sage light
@Ishmael
@Tri
@Shark
@goombanthime
@Mr Akatsuki
@Marvel
@SakuraLover16 
@Silnaem

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## King1 (Jan 21, 2019)

@WorldsStrongest 
@Munboy Dracule O'Brian 
@Hussain 
@BlackHeartedImp 
@The_Conqueror 
@Shazam 
@MaruUchiha 
@Kyu 
@Ishmael 
Too lazy to tag the rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 21, 2019)

King1 said:


> > The format in terms of debating is still under development as we are torn between a formal debate like the one in the debate tourneys of old or an informal debate like the one we do everyday here.





King1 said:


> will leave it to your guys to give your 2 cents on which one you prefer


Probably go with formal

Tho it depends on how "informal" you mean tbh

Like...If by "like the one we do every day here" you mean massive quote wars that go on and on inanely with zero end in sight...Then fuck that. Also fuck JUDGING that. Speaking of judging, if you go with informal, formal judges still need to be a thing at the very least, so in that sense, it cant really be too informal.

But, too formal can also be bad...Restrictive word counts come to mind. Obviously word counts need to be a thing or else people will just cram every Jiraiya scan they can find into any given post about Jiraiya and no one wants to deal with that, but too little words also means you cant necessarily say all you want to say, and honestly makes rebuttals way harder due to needing to dissect logic that isnt even yours...Which can take awhile.  Half the time people wont even be able to counter their opponents every premise if the word count is too small, or they could, but theyd only be able to offer a sentence on each one which might not be enough to articulate to a judge who agrees with that argument to even consider otherwise.




King1 said:


> In the hopes to combat bias and bad blood posters have for each other, we want to make those who are debating in a match to be anonymous so posters will not vote for a poster just because he likes him/her and he hates the other one since the NBD as of now is divided into factions. So what are your opinions on this?


Anonymous debating sounds cool and would serve to keep any bias out of it.

Im all for this idea

(Provided I still get all the likes and winner ratings and rep from all the ass beating my anonymous self will do while incognito ) 


King1 said:


> Am sure you guys are wondering what are the incentives for this contest, well the prizes are still under consideration as we want to make this contest unique and of high quality from the past contests .The winner of the league with get a gold medal as a reward which can be placed on his/her profile or as an HTML title ( Maybe) and will also get some C.C points while the second place gets silver medal and third bronze. Like I said, it's still under development.


I genuinely dont really need an incentive

Id participate however Im needed just for the hell of it.

Id be a judge for other matches that I dont particpate in, and Id debate in my own matches that I dont judge in obviously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd be all in for this, if my job didn't make me work weekends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 21, 2019)

I like the idea, I really want this section to at least get back to how it use to be just a bit and I feel we have the posters for it. I love the ranking system Idea and how the league would be considerate of those who are busy during week days. 

If it goes up, I'd love to be a judge in these debates, I have messages of posters complimenting me on not being bias. I'm a fair guy who can be open to both sides of an arguments  as well.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jan 21, 2019)

Like the idea. Match me up with one of these posters:

- Hussain
- Death the Strawmanningberry.
- JuicyG

Wanna end thier Minato wank. It's annoying.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 21, 2019)

Somebody came in head hunting, what an interesting turn of events.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jan 21, 2019)

King1 said:


> In the hopes to combat bias and bad blood posters have for each other, we want to make those who are debating in a match to be anonymous so posters will not vote for a poster just because he likes him/her and he hates the other one since the NBD as of now is divided into factions. So what are your opinions on this?


Well just saying but most people here wont be biased in a tournament or that is what i think based on previous tournaments 
But being anoynyms sounds cool i think i will go with that


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jan 21, 2019)

I like it, but how would we remain anonymous?


----------



## FlamingRain (Jan 21, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I like it, but how would we remain anonymous?



Thinking PMing the game master who would then post in the thread for the participants.

Unless someone brings up a better way in this thread.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 21, 2019)

Sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jan 21, 2019)

You should make it a tournament too! Like whichever chararacter wins in the debates moves on to the next match?


----------



## Tri (Jan 21, 2019)

I’d be down for it.


----------



## Kisame (Jan 21, 2019)

Good idea.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 21, 2019)

I like it loser has to have a chiyo Avy


----------



## Mr Akatsuki (Jan 21, 2019)

As a newcomer this has to be the most exciting thing I've seen yet. I really enjoy the people here dissecting and analyzing characters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 21, 2019)

I know this has no standing here but don't go to the NF Cafe some of them are very unforgiving to newcomers since I have been there I have been negged 15k


----------



## King1 (Jan 21, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I like it loser has to have a chiyo Avy


Please change your Avi


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 21, 2019)

King1 said:


> Please change your Avi


Maybe.... I may soon.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jan 21, 2019)

King1 said:


> Please change your Avi


I think it's kinda hot


----------



## King1 (Jan 21, 2019)

MaruUchiha said:


> I think it's kinda hot


This is not it chief


----------



## Stonaem (Jan 21, 2019)

Lovely, ! |!<€ !+

In terms of the formatting:
• Balance, Naturall
> Perhaps the frame be formal, the content informal. This would give structure while allowing posters some 'wiggle room'/comfort. For example, Each post (by number) should have a set purpose (frame), while the delivery is unrestricted. So say post 1 and 2 deliver the main arguements and 3 is rebuttal while 4 is summation (why they think they won). Hiwever, the points can be presented anyhow (the text itself need not be formatted like a professor would). Supose word counts are tricky.
> Perhaps a loose frame with rigid content. For example, there are no rulea on post and word count, but the content fits a predetermined order. This would be less intimidating while giving rise to a certain structure to posts based on the content order.


----------



## King1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice to see posters are interested.


----------



## Marvel (Jan 22, 2019)

when i wanted this everyone ignored me and went about their day


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 22, 2019)

Marvel said:


> when i wanted this everyone ignored me and went about their day


I may not have been aware my apologies


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 22, 2019)

King1 said:


> Nice to see posters are interested.


So first rounds of debates are tomorrow yeah?


----------



## Marvel (Jan 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I may not have been aware my apologies


all good man


----------



## King1 (Jan 23, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So first rounds of debates are tomorrow yeah?


Looking for at least 20 posters to show interest first for the contest to come into fruition. 12 posters have shown interest so far, will update OP soon to reflect this.


----------



## King1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> Sounds like a cool idea.


Hey, are you interested in joining or you just came to appreciate the idea?


----------



## King1 (Jan 23, 2019)

@Crimson Flam3s
@Santoryu
@LostSelf
@NamesClassified
@DaVizWiz
@Shazam
@Kai
@Clowe
@PradyumnaR
@oiety
@Azula 

Are you guys interested? This is an opportunity for you guys to show your might in the NBD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jan 23, 2019)

Sounds interesting .

Although these tournaments in NF have a history of falling apart due to posters going MIA, a league works much better in terms of representing posters quality, consistency and dealing with a non responsive party than a straight up elimination tournament.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 23, 2019)

King1 said:


> Hey, are you interested in joining or you just came to appreciate the idea?




Just appreciating the idea.


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 24, 2019)

King1 said:


> @Crimson Flam3s
> @Santoryu
> @LostSelf
> @NamesClassified
> ...



I'm always interested in opening new ways to keep the section alive. Not sure if I'd participate enough because of time, lazyness and other things. But I'd definitely look up to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kokodeshide (Jan 26, 2019)

Hope it isn't too late to participate. This sounds like fun. and a great way to prevent certain runners from fleeing debates when they start to lose. You know who you are....
For those who don't know who he/she is, look up the title of the second dragon ball z movie, then you will know...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 26, 2019)

People who think debates dont end just because they dont shut up and continually spew bullshit are in for a RUDE awakening when they participate in organised debates where definitive winners are selected 

Now Im even more excited


----------



## kokodeshide (Jan 26, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> People who think debates dont end just because they dont shut up and continually spew bullshit are in for a RUDE awakening when they participate in organised debates where definitive winners are selected
> 
> Now Im even more excited


Yeah, just like the people who parade opinion as fact, selectively use physics, never address points with fact, run away the second facts counter their points. Gonna be so much fun, can't wait for all the easy work. I especially can't wait to teach my favorite forum kid who his daddy is.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Yeah, just like the people who parade opinion as fact, selectively use physics, never address points with fact


Irony again

Yay 


kokodeshide said:


> run away the second facts counter their points


No I leave when your arguments are shat on and youre too stubborn to realize it and just keep talking about a premise that was flawed to begin with

Like I said...Not shutting up doesnt prove youve won 

It proves you like to talk


kokodeshide said:


> Gonna be so much fun, can't wait for all the easy work. I especially can't wait to teach my favorite forum kid who his daddy is.


Oh kiddo youre gonna get buried and then leave the forum for another 11 years 

In an organised debate environment where this "I got the last word in so I win" mentality of yours has no substance...Youre gonna feel pretty damn silly


----------



## kokodeshide (Jan 26, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No I leave when your arguments are shat on and youre too stubborn to realize it and just keep talking about a premise that was flawed to begin with
> 
> Like I said...Not shutting up doesnt prove youve won
> 
> It proves you like to talk


Selectively using Physics isn't shitting on an argument. Neither is failing to even address the argument. Just saiyan....



WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh kiddo youre gonna get buried and then leave the forum for another 11 years
> 
> In an organised debate environment where this "I got the last word in so I win" mentality of yours has no substance...Youre gonna feel pretty damn silly


 Your "this one guy said it and his balls are as smooth as billiard balls so i'll follow him" mentality has no substance. I back up every single thing I say. I could go back through every message we sent and point out every single time you failed. But, I think you'd rather wait till you have an audience to admit your BS. Let's pray we get each other first. The faster you lose the less embarrassing build up there will be for you.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 26, 2019)

kokodeshide said:


> Selectively using Physics


Says the one who cant even correctly employ physics in his arguments around fiction 

You one of those kids who says "Characters in fiction cant move at light speeds because moving at light speeds in real life is impossible" too? 

Note this is a query not an accusation...I know you have difficulty reading an argument correctly sometimes


kokodeshide said:


> Neither is failing to even address the argument


No i address your arguments

Thing is...Simply restating your premise with no new information doesnt refute the fact ive addressed your shit arguments

Thats just ad nauseam bullshit


kokodeshide said:


> Your "this one guy said it and his balls are as smooth as billiard balls so i'll follow him" mentality has no substance


Literally no idea what this is supposed to mean


kokodeshide said:


> I back up every single thing I say


You THINK you do

Key distinction

But as I said, restating a flawed premise over and over isnt "backing" it...


kokodeshide said:


> I could go back through every message we sent and point out every single time you failed


Youll go through me beating your ass and you getting the last word in when I wash my hands of your bullshit

Which somehow, in your addled mind, translates as a victory to you 

Mentality of a 6 year old


kokodeshide said:


> But, I think you'd rather wait till you have an audience to admit your BS


No I want an audience and sanctioned judges to be present when this goes down so you cant constantly post mindlessly and claim its a victory

And ignore portrayal and character feats left and right in the name of "physics"...Which you "prove" by using completely and totally made up integers/percentages you pull from your own asshole half the time that have no substance behind them.




kokodeshide said:


> Let's pray we get each other first. The faster you lose the less embarrassing build up there will be for you.


Dude...You sure you wanna go at me first?

Id hate to crush you and demolish your confidence in the event to the point you dont participate any further than the first round 

But hey...Your choice


----------



## Mr Akatsuki (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks like we've got a first match-up!


----------



## kokodeshide (Jan 26, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Says the one who cant even correctly employ physics in his arguments around fiction
> 
> You one of those kids who says "Characters in fiction cant move at light speeds because moving at light speeds in real life is impossible" too?
> 
> Note this is a query not an accusation...I know you have difficulty reading an argument correctly sometimes


I will pay you $1000 cash, right now, to disprove any of the ways I presented physics. I've taken years and years of Science classes for my degree. And being in Nanofield through *material* science I take great offense to that. You have displayed immense incompetence towards physics. But then try to pass off calcs as legit. Then I present equally legitimate calcs and since it doesnt work in your favor you scream about how physics doesnt apply.



WorldsStrongest said:


> No i address your arguments
> 
> Thing is...Simply restating your premise with no new information doesnt refute the fact ive addressed your shit arguments
> 
> Thats just ad nauseam bullshit


Sometimes you have to repeat things to those who don't understand and accept the truth. You assume you are doing the same thing.



WorldsStrongest said:


> You THINK you do
> 
> Key distinction
> 
> But as I said, restating a flawed premise over and over isnt "backing" it...


Except that what you do, not what i do.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Youll go through me beating your ass and you getting the last word in when I wash my hands of your bullshit
> 
> Which somehow, in your addled mind, translates as a victory to you
> 
> Mentality of a 6 year old


Sound like you are projecting. That's what happens to you, dawg.



WorldsStrongest said:


> No I want an audience and sanctioned judges to be present when this goes down so you cant constantly post mindlessly and claim its a victory
> 
> And ignore portrayal and character feats left and right in the name of "physics"...Which you "prove" by using completely and totally made up integers/percentages you pull from your own asshole half the time that have no substance behind them.


My god, you are so obsessed about that stupid Juubi shit. I already demonstrated to you that even without that my point is 100 percent accurate.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Dude...You sure you wanna go at me first?
> 
> Id hate to crush you and demolish your confidence in the event to the point you dont participate any further than the first round
> 
> But hey...Your choice


It puts the lotion on its skin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

We have 17 posters that are interested now including me, remaining 3 more posters in order for us to start the development of the contest. 

I want the best of the best to participate in this contest, already the top 3 debaters are in it so I want more of them and the up and coming debaters (new comers) to join in on the fun. 

@Topace @Comat0se, @ShinAkuma, @Lawrence777 , @Turrin , @Limbo , and all the new guys. Are you guys interested?


----------



## Topace (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> We have 17 posters that are interested now including me, remaining 3 more posters in order for us to start the development of the contest.
> 
> I want the best of the best to participate in this contest, already the top 3 debaters are in it so I want more of them and the up and coming debaters (new comers) to join in on the fun.
> 
> @Topace @Comat0se, @ShinAkuma, @Lawrence777 , @Turrin , @Limbo , and all the new guys. Are you guys interested?


I think this is a great idea and would like to see it come to life. Tho I would rather watch as i don’t care the manga outside of gaara.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Topace said:


> I think this is a great idea and would like to see it come to life. Tho I would rather watch as i don’t care the manga outside of gaara.


Lol I feel the same way about Sakura but it could be fun.


----------



## Stonaem (Jan 26, 2019)

Id also extend an invite to @Troyse22

Putting asude differences of opinion, you'll know he is one of our best debators


----------



## Tanto (Jan 26, 2019)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> We have 17 posters that are interested now including me, remaining 3 more posters in order for us to start the development of the contest.
> 
> I want the best of the best to participate in this contest, already the top 3 debaters are in it so I want more of them and the up and coming debaters (new comers) to join in on the fun.
> 
> @Topace @Comat0se, @ShinAkuma, @Lawrence777 , @Turrin , @Limbo , and all the new guys. Are you guys interested?


I like the idea, but I'm not sure how much time i'll have to meet deadlines. Alot of the time I post from my phone now too, so I'm worried about my ability to present scans and stuff to support my arguments; or being able to properly format my posts. If there aren't tough deadlines and we aren't going to be rated on how well we format our post or usage of scans then I might consider trying this.


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Silnaem said:


> Id also extend an invite to @Troyse22
> 
> Putting asude differences of opinion, you'll know he is one of our best debators


Troysse22 is perma banned


----------



## King1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Turrin said:


> I like the idea, but I'm not sure how much time i'll have to meet deadlines. Alot of the time I post from my phone now too, so I'm worried about my ability to present scans and stuff to support my arguments; or being able to properly format my posts. If there aren't tough deadlines and we aren't going to be rated on how well we format our post or usage of scans then I might consider trying this.


The event will be happening during the weekends, will try to make sure it accommodates most posters


----------



## Turrin (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> The event will be happening during the weekends, will try to make sure it accommodates most posters


I might try, then but I don't know if I'll be able to meet deadlines even with the weekend to do so.


----------



## Stonaem (Jan 26, 2019)

King1 said:


> Troysse22 is perma banned



Sad to read that


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

bring back the classic tournament once a year!!!


----------



## Lawrence777 (Jan 27, 2019)

Sure sign me up @King1 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 27, 2019)

Silnaem said:


> Id also extend an invite to @Troyse22


Troy is perma banned


Silnaem said:


> utting asude differences of opinion, you'll know he is one of our best debators


No 

Only if you consider arguing with pure headcanon and bias to be exemplary


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 27, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Troy is perma banned
> 
> No
> 
> Only if you consider arguing with pure headcanon and bias to be exemplary


What did he do to get permabanned?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 27, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> What did he do to get permabanned?


Something racist iirc

Pretty sure I heard that he flooded some sections with racist threads using dupes or something


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 27, 2019)

Sad, truly sad to see what the rebellion  against the sannin wank caused troy to do and for him to sink so low.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 2, 2019)

Just gonna jump in and pitch some recommendations for people that I think would make 10/10 judges

Anyone on this list is in my mind a very knowledgeable poster whos opinions I greatly respect, with minimal if not nonexistent bias and Id happily sign off on them evaluating me in any debate I ever participated in...Or any debate anyone else ever participated in for that matter...Ya know...If you were looking for solid ideas and you think anything of my opinion

Doubt most of em would be able to participate tho 

@Mar55 
@Bonly 
@Kyu 
@Braiyan 
@Blu-ray 
@Tri 
@BlackHeartedImp 
@LostSelf 
@oiety 
@Jackalinthebox 
@Ishmael 

Each and every one of these guys kill it at what they do @King1 

So if you need judges, and if any of them are willing, id consider these guys strongly regardless of the topic at hand


----------



## Mar55 (Feb 3, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @Mar55


I'm surprised you hold such an opinion in regards to myself.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 3, 2019)

Mar55 said:


> I'm surprised you hold such an opinion in regards to myself.


You dont post often but when you do its damn good stuff

And you dont have any sense of bias that Ive ever seen

And youre knowledgeable enough on the manga to justly call others out on making shit up when you see it


----------



## Mar55 (Feb 3, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> You dont post often but when you do its damn good stuff


This is an interesting reputation to have.

Hopefully I never fall off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Feb 3, 2019)

Silnaem said:


> Id also extend an invite to @Troyse22
> 
> Putting asude differences of opinion, you'll know he is one of our best debators


Uh, no he's not lmao. Dude rarely ever makes a concerted effort to NOT fling insults and call people who disagree with his extremist takes "autistic". He's even changed his name to insult the mods and there's photo evidence of him threatening to post racist things if he wasn't banned.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 3, 2019)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Uh, no he's not lmao. Dude rarely ever makes a concerted effort to NOT fling insults and call people who disagree with his extremist takes "autistic". He's even changed his name to insult the mods and there's photo evidence of him threatening to post racist things if he wasn't banned.


He did more than threaten to

He straight up made racist threads 

Cant recall if he did so as a dupe or not tho


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 3, 2019)

King1 said:


> We have 17 posters that are interested now including me, remaining 3 more posters in order for us to start the development of the contest.
> 
> I want the best of the best to participate in this contest, already the top 3 debaters are in it so I want more of them and the up and coming debaters (new comers) to join in on the fun.
> 
> @Topace @Comat0se, @ShinAkuma, @Lawrence777 , @Turrin , @Limbo , and all the new guys. Are you guys interested?



This is a great idea, but I couldn't guarantee my ability to participate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 3, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> This is a great idea, but I couldn't guarantee my ability to participate.


Completely unacceptable 

How dare you have real life obligations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## King1 (Feb 3, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Just gonna jump in and pitch some recommendations for people that I think would make 10/10 judges
> 
> Anyone on this list is in my mind a very knowledgeable poster whos opinions I greatly respect, with minimal if not nonexistent bias and Id happily sign off on them evaluating me in any debate I ever participated in...Or any debate anyone else ever participated in for that matter...Ya know...If you were looking for solid ideas and you think anything of my opinion
> 
> ...


Wondering, should we select certain posters to be judges in the league or should we allow every poster to judge and give their verdicts like past tournaments?

Btw I like your suggestions on the posters who should be judges for the debates, I personally don’t have problem with them


----------



## King1 (Feb 3, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> This is a great idea, but I couldn't guarantee my ability to participate.


We know many of us here are busy with rl obligations hence why I wanted it to occur on the weekends which it will. We will try to fix matches before friday so posters can know who they are up against. The league will begin this friday hopefully


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 3, 2019)

King1 said:


> Wondering, should we select certain posters to be judges in the league or should we allow every poster to judge and give their verdicts like past tournaments?
> 
> Btw I like your suggestions on the posters who should be judges for the debates, I personally don’t have problem with them


In past Debate tournaments, it was restricted to Judges only.

Same with this thing we had on the go awhile back called "Challenger arena" or whatever. The judges were agreed upon by both debate participants, and then they were off to the races.

I think agreed upon and respected Judges, and Judges only, is the way to go.

Allowing everyone to come in and voice their opinion on who wins can create skewed results.

I think 5 judges per topic is the fairest way to go...3 isnt enough to account for a bad egg or 2 among the panel (if any) , and 4 has the issue of there being no tie breaker.

Btw...id be interested in judging if people would accept me in said role 

I can both judge and participate...I just wouldnt judge my own threads obviously.


----------



## Kisame (Feb 3, 2019)

I think it would be better for any tournament to have selected judges rather than the public members.

But as to who those judges are might be a problem since the forum won't come close to agreeing on who's fit for the job.


----------



## Tri (Feb 3, 2019)

I’d be fine with judging and if the posters are anonymous then it should mitigate any perceived bias against a poster although it’d probably be best to include judges of different view points on the manga so multiple perspectives are represented to really make sure people don’t feel cheated when they lose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 -- Judges (Feb 4, 2019)

You guys brought up good points, I too like the idea of there being selected posters who will be judges for this league. 
The posters who have been nominated or who have nominated themselves to be a judge for the league are as follows:
@Mar55 
@Bonly 
@Kyu 
@Braiyan 
@Tri 
@Ishmael 
@BlackHeartedImp 
@LostSelf 
@Jackalinthebox 
@oiety 
@WorldsStrongest 
@Blu-ray 
I also nominate @Shark 

The posters who are *participating* (can't tag all of you) should please choose their top 10 pick from the list above of whom they will like(prefer) to be judges for this league. Am going with 10 not 5 due to the fact that when the league starts there will be no shortage of judges when some of the posters are not around or online during the weekends.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 4, 2019)

I would be interested in judging as well.


----------



## Mar55 (Feb 4, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> I would be interested in judging as well.


Seconded, but I cannot guarantee my participation.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 4, 2019)

If it comes down to it I'll participate. I have to see how many are already doing so though because judging is what I prefer.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 4, 2019)

I'll be doing the participating


----------



## kokodeshide (Feb 4, 2019)

King1 said:


> The posters who are *participating* (can't tag all of you) should please choose their top 10 pick from the list above of whom they will like(prefer) to be judges for this league. Am going with 10 not 5 due to the fact that when the league starts there will be no shortage of judges when some of the posters are not around or online during the weekends.


I wouldn't mind judging as well as participating, I don't have anything else better to do haha.


----------



## Braiyan (Feb 4, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Anyone on this list is in my mind a very knowledgeable poster whos opinions I greatly respect, with *minimal if not nonexistent bias*



@bold Lies. I'm a diehard Gai fanboy, which makes me unsuited to judge anything (Gai > Katsuyu). 

But yeah I'm interested in judging. Can't guarantee that real life won't get in the way though.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 4, 2019)

Shark said:


> But as to who those judges are might be a problem since the forum won't come close to agreeing on who's fit for the job


I dont think itd be too hard for people to agree on a dozen or so names for potential Judges

Public opinion on who does and doesnt know what they are talking about is usually pretty clear

That combined with teh fact that the posting will be done anonymously will make it even easier to agree on judges.

Tho to combat saltiness and such, part5icipants could be given Veto power over at least 1 Judge on their panel I guess...Tho that might get messy.

Dont know how @King1 feels about that 


King1 said:


> Am going with 10 not 5 due to the fact that when the league starts there will be no shortage of judges when some of the posters are not around or online during the weekends.


I meant 5 Judges PER THREAD...Not 5 Judges selected to oversee the entire thing

Have a pool of Judges to choose from, but not have every judge need to participate in every topic...Just 5 out of the vetted 12+ per topic is what I meant.

You can select and approve 20 Judges if youd want to, and you really should, that way, the odds of there not being enough judges to evaluate a topic in the first place go way down. Redundancy is great.

So once 2 people agree to debate one another on X topic, they then just ask if 5 people from the list of 20 judges are free to judge their debate for the next 2 days...And when 5/5 judges say they can participate, the debate begins.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 6, 2019)

FIX THE GODDAMN LINKING/URL SYSTEM


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 6, 2019)

We tried this like 3 times? Doubt the 4th will work


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 6, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> FIX THE GODDAMN LINKING/URL SYSTEM


Is adding that "s" really troubling you so much


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 9, 2019)

I couldn't even participate in the last debate because I've been busy with school and work, but I'd be interested in judging.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 9, 2019)

Will the characters be randomized to debaters or will they be able to pick?


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm potentially interested in debating.

Something I can offer to debaters as well if need be is Viz translation scans of any page(s) they want. I own every volume of the manga digitally on Viz's website and can provide screenshots of pages. Figure it helps to use the actual official english translation instead of relying on various fan translation releases out there. Been a long time since I bothered trying to find viz translations for free online, but I know it used to be an annoying process and could never quite find any place that had everything. Not sure if there's a website that offers it all nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Will the characters be randomized to debaters or will they be able to pick?


It will be chosen by the game master


----------



## UchihaX28 (Feb 12, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> I'm potentially interested in debating.
> 
> Something I can offer to debaters as well if need be is Viz translation scans of any page(s) they want. I own every volume of the manga digitally on Viz's website and can provide screenshots of pages. Figure it helps to use the actual official english translation instead of relying on various fan translation releases out there. Been a long time since I bothered trying to find viz translations for free online, but I know it used to be an annoying process and could never quite find any place that had everything. Not sure if there's a website that offers it all nowadays.



 There was a website that I did use before, but it's no longer saved in my browser history since I haven't debated in a long time. I should've bookmarked it. 

 Though if you can provide me with screenshots of every page of every chapter in the Naruto manga all by the beginning of next week, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 14, 2019)

Im gonna be that guy and literally never divulge my source for scans

Id be afraid that the site would be taken down within the month if I did 

Sorry fam


----------



## Bonly (Feb 17, 2019)

King1 said:


> You guys brought up good points, I too like the idea of there being selected posters who will be judges for this league.
> The posters who have been nominated or who have nominated themselves to be a judge for the league are as follows:
> @Mar55
> @Bonly
> ...



Sure I'm down to judge


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Feb 21, 2019)

UchihaX28 said:


> *There was a website that I did use before, but it's no longer saved in my browser history since I haven't debated in a long time. I should've bookmarked it.*
> 
> Though if you can provide me with screenshots of every page of every chapter in the Naruto manga all by the beginning of next week, it would be greatly appreciated.



It's mangalife



WorldsStrongest said:


> Im gonna be that guy and literally never divulge my source for scans
> 
> Id be afraid that the site would be taken down within the month if I did
> 
> Sorry fam


----------



## Soul (Feb 21, 2019)

It's an interesting idea. I would be willing to judge every now and then.



King1 said:


> Wondering, should we select certain posters to be judges in the league or should we allow every poster to judge and give their verdicts like past tournaments?



Get a few people to vote, but have a standard for each vote. At least a few lines long and something that proves they read both arguments.
Also, Remember that you are doing this because participation is pretty much dead. Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 1, 2019)

So when will things kick off?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 5, 2019)

King1 said:


> It will be chosen by the game master



You referring to Yugi?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 5, 2019)

@King1

I'm not sure what C.C stands for, although C.C points sounds like a good idea. Here's an idea for another incentive based on C.C point rankings:

Emblems (not sure if you already do something like this.)

Mobile View Concept


Desktop View Concept


Edit: looks like rewards are already used in this kind of manner. Can sometimes make the post look long though, that's the only caveat.

Wonder what people think of that.


----------

